# Boca bearings



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

So I'm upgrading my Core 50 bearing to these, any reviews or experience with them?	


Ceramic Orange Seal ABEC 7 Fishing Reel Bearings
Description :	Ceramic Orange Seal Fishing Reel bearing kits are an upgrade replacement to stock fishing reel bearings. These ABEC #7 bearings have ceramic balls with stainless steel races and retainers. Orange Seal bearings have a non-contact rubber seal which allows the bearing to spin freely with out any excess drag. Ceramic will never corrode; it has less rolling resistance and is lighter and than steel. As a result ceramic bearings last longer and cast longer. All Ceramic Orange Seal fishing reel bearings are cleaned of oil and grease and are lube dry (LD)


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You can search on here, but most people say the #7s aren't worth the extra money over the 5s.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I responded to your post in the Gen fishing forum, but I would advise against changing to ceramic, feel free to try, but the ARB that come in the core are top of the line. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## poctex (Jun 2, 2008)

Stainless does rust and when it does it grinds the ball. Tried 4 all failed.
If you buy the stainless 3x10x4 shielded put drop of carb cleaner and spin with finger ,dry then lube with fine oil it will spin two to three revolution when right. Don't over lube
It will out cast factory 20%


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

poctex said:


> Stainless does rust and when it does it grinds the ball. Tried 4 all failed.
> If you buy the stainless 3x10x4 shielded put drop of carb cleaner and spin with finger ,dry then lube with fine oil it will spin two to three revolution when right. Don't over lube
> It will out cast factory 20%


So you're saying to clean the ARB's with carb cleaner. I've been using lighter fluid as my cleaning medium for my ARB's. I recently switched to the ceramic BocaBearings. I put the OS 7's in one reel and the 5's in another. I truly can not tell the difference. As a result I'll buy the 5's and save my self the money.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> So you're saying to clean the ARB's with carb cleaner. I've been using lighter fluid as my cleaning medium for my ARB's. I recently switched to the ceramic BocaBearings. I put the OS 7's in one reel and the 5's in another. I truly can not tell the difference. As a result I'll buy the 5's and save my self the money.


I would recommend that. Clean the arbs in some carb cleaner, lighter fluid, acetone, etc... Blow them out, or let air dry, then relube with your favorite lube. Relube every 2 or 3 trips and your good to go depending on the oil your using, and fishing conditions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I do not use boca bearings,ole man pooch that has since passed away and who sold me most of my collection of older shimano bait casters. He had always told me that boca bearings are produced for the aviation industry.All you would gain putting them in a fishing reel would be a tighter fit on the spool shaft.This ole guy told me about 2cool in 2010.I also herd this from another long time reel repairman.The shimano casting bearing are like 8$ how much is a boca 5 or 7 each. Just my opinion?RIP Bob McLaughlin my ole buddy (Pooch).


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> I do not use boca bearings,ole man pooch that has since passed away and who sold me most of my collection of older shimano bait casters. He had always told me that boca bearings are produced for the aviation industry.All you would gain putting them in a fishing reel would be a tighter tighter fit on the shaft.This ole guy told me about 2cool in 210.I also herd this from another long time reel repairman.The shimano casting bearing are like 8$ how much is a boca 5 or 7 each. Just my opinion?


ABEC#5 is $10 and the #7 go for around $15. I've tested the stock vs the ABEC#5 and you gain about 30% casting distance. Not much better with the ABEC#7. I use the ABEC#5 exclusively. Properly lubed it quiets the bearing down a bit and they are smoother...Dip


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> ABEC#5 is $10 and the #7 go for around $15. I've tested the stock vs the ABEC#5 and you gain about 30% casting distance. Not much better with the ABEC#7. I use the ABEC#5 exclusively. Properly lubed it quiets the bearing down a bit and they are smoother...Dip


I stand corrected and now have to buy try myself thank you Dipsay.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> ABEC#5 is $10 and the #7 go for around $15. I've tested the stock vs the ABEC#5 and you gain about 30% casting distance. Not much better with the ABEC#7. I use the ABEC#5 exclusively. Properly lubed it quiets the bearing down a bit and they are smoother...Dip


I stand corrected and now have to buy try myself thank you Dipsay.
Learn n live.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

undefined said:


> Lots of boats and waders not catching last weekend, water was real fresh, but that could have changed, good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bubbas kenner said:


> I do not use boca bearings,ole man pooch that has since passed away and who sold me most of my collection of older shimano bait casters. He had always told me that boca bearings are produced for the aviation industry.All you would gain putting them in a fishing reel would be a tighter fit on the spool shaft.This ole guy told me about 2cool in 2010.I also herd this from another long time reel repairman.The shimano casting bearing are like 8$ how much is a boca 5 or 7 each. Just my opinion?RIP Bob McLaughlin my ole buddy (Pooch).


Yes the bocas are more expensive $64 for the OS 7's and $40 for the 5's. Yes the bocas are made for for aviation and I believe RC cars but like Bubba said live and learn. This is the first time I've upgraded my bearings in any of my reels and I'm throughly pleased with the results. Now if they don't last or start to fail for what ever reason I'll go back with my stock ARB's.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

my 2 cents:

ceramic are fine to play with in fresh, but they have no place in saltwater (for the money).

The ceramic balls will not rust, but the cages will and you also do not want dry bearings as that creates a highway for salt deeper into the reel.

Freshwater, you can get away with nearly anything, heck we rinse our reels in fresh and that is a good thing! But in salt, you need more protection and there is no sense is spending extra for ceramic if you have to oil or grease it (depending on the duty the bearing sees).

Also the torquing pressure is much higher at saltwater drag settings, this can easily damage ceramic balls. Stainless are far tougher.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've done a little research and made a couple calls, so I'm installing the 7's and will soon find out if it's a big puff of smoke or if the rest of my reels will get them.One thing I've learned about ceramic bearings is they don't corrode, they last longer then metal bearings and they actually will smooth out any attempt of the race starting to corrode or pit. The ABEC 5's are most likely all that is necessary but the 7's are slightly rounder or more refined for a smoother spin, i.e., few extra yards. It's like buying a Shimano reel, why are we spending more to get a higher end reel vs the low end reels? Because we want a better more precisely machined piece of equipment. Same with the ABEC7's. Spend more to hopefully get a better, more precise bearing for that extra few yards.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

And Boca recommends putting a drop of oil on the ceramic bearings as well.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

CoralSeas said:


> my 2 cents:
> 
> ceramic are fine to play with in fresh, but they have no place in saltwater (for the money).
> 
> ...


 Not sure where you are getting your info but I beg to differ. I have used their ABEC#5 hybrids exclusively for years and have not had one complaint. Generally a ceramic will flush out cleaner than a steel bearing once seized up. as for toughness, here you go this is directly off their site..

Ceramic balls are rolling, spherical elements that are used in check and ball valves, bearings, and other mechanical devices that provide rotary or linear motion. They are made from inorganic, nonmetallic materials that are processed at high temperatures. Many ceramic balls are capable of achieving an extremely smooth surface finish to a high degree of tolerance. As a result Ceramic Balls have an extremely low coefficient of friction as compared to Metal Balls. Grinding removes cuts, scratches, scuffs, and other irregularities. Many ceramic balls exhibit much greater hardness than steel balls, resulting in longer life and improved reliability. Ceramic balls can also provide high stiffness, low thermal expansion, light weight, increased corrosion resistance, and electrical resistance. Boca Bearings stocks a wide assortment of Silicon Nitride Ceramic Balls, Alumina Oxide Ceramic Balls and Zirconia Ceramic Balls


----------

